# JAVA Anwendungen laufen auf WIN7 64bit nicht



## Mechti (16. Jun 2010)

Hallo:


Auf meinem Laptop war Java 64bit Version vorinstalliert.
Seit einiger Zeit lässt sich aber keine Java Anwendung mehr starten.
Betriebssystem: Windows 7, 64bit.
*
Lösungsversuche:*

Java 32bit Version installiert, da ich dachte die Anwendungen sind mit der 64bit Version nicht kompatiebel
--> kein Erfolg
Java 64bit und 32 bit Version versucht über Systemsteuerungen/Funktionen und Programme zu löschen
--> 64bit Version hat sich deinstallieren lassen, 32bit Version *nicht*
Mehrere Neuinstallationsversuche von beiden Versionen
--> kein erfolg

Es wäre schon toll wenn ich wüsste wie ich die 32bit Version deinstallieren kann, damit ich gar kein Java mehr installiert habe, und alles nau machen kann.


Danke für Lösungsvorschläge


----------



## Wortraum (16. Jun 2010)

„Geht nicht“ ist eine recht ungenaue Diagnose, hier mein ungenauer Rat: doch, sollte gehen.


----------



## Runtime (16. Jun 2010)

Vielleicht gehts mit einer anderen Version.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (16. Jun 2010)

"alles neu machen", das ist auch ne Lösung..


----------



## cz3kit (16. Jun 2010)

Also wenn du Java 64Bit hast und Win 7 64Bit dann müsste es gehen. Habe ebenfalls beides und es funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Sag mal in welchem Kontext die Applikationen nicht dunktionieren. Geht der start aus der Konsole nicht oder hast du auch GUI Anwendungen?


----------



## Mechti (17. Jun 2010)

Folgende Fehlermeldungen bekomme ich:

1) Wenn ich Java 32bit deinstallieren will

>>>  Fehlermeldung beim deinstallieren.jpg ... at uploaded.to - Free File Hosting, Free Image Hosting, Free Music Hosting, Free Video Hosting, ...   <<<<  Screenshot

2) Oberes Bild ist von einem Java PDF-Converter
    Unteres Bild von ArchiCAD Team Server

>>>  Java Fehlermeldung.jpg ... at uploaded.to - Free File Hosting, Free Image Hosting, Free Music Hosting, Free Video Hosting, ...  <<<< Screenshot

3) Wenn ich Java 32bit direkt aus den Systemsteuerungen starten möchte:

>>>  Anwendung nicht gefunden.jpg ... at uploaded.to - Free File Hosting, Free Image Hosting, Free Music Hosting, Free Video Hosting, ...  <<<< Screenshot


Ich glaube mein Problem ist, dass ich die 32bit Version nicht deinstalieren kann, und folglich nicht neu installieren kann.
Die Anwendungen die nicht funktionieren sind alles 32bit Anwendungen.
Eine 64bit Anwendung hab ich nicht, also kann ich nicht sagen ob Java 64 bit Anwendungen funktionieren.

Also das wichtigste wäre die kaputte 32bit Java Version zu löschen.Aber wie???


Ich hoffe es kann wer was damit anfangen.

Danke


----------



## tuxedo (17. Jun 2010)

Einer "normalen" Javaanwendung ist es eigentlich wurscht ob ein 32bit oder 64bit Java auf der Kiste läuft. Erst wenn SWT oder andere native Komponenten hinzukommen könnte es kritisch werden. 

Wenn du dein Windows jetzt schon so verhunzt hast, wieso probierst du nicht mal mit der Hauseigenen Apotheke (Systemwiederherstellung gemäß Widerherstellungspunkt) ??? Das funktioniert eigentlich recht zuverlässig.

Im übrigen: In der Windows-Welt sollte, unabhängig von der CPU Plattform (32/64bit), ein 32bit Java genügen. Nichtmal Eclipse wird auf der bekannten Downloadseite auf eclipse.org in 64bit angeboten. Die 64bit Version muss man sich erst selbst in den untiefen der Webseite suchen. Der default-Browser in Win7 (der IE) läuft auch nur in 32bit (auch wenn es einen extra 64bit gibt). Firefox gibts für's erste für den Standardanwender auch nur in 32bit. Ich tippe mal drauf dass 95% der am Markt verfügbaren Java-Anwendungen/Lösungen keine 64bit JVM unter Windows brauchen.

- Alex


----------

